# 70's music stoner CD



## NomadicSky (Dec 21, 2008)

Making the perfect mixed homeburned CD to listen to when one is baked it a tricky task.

I've compiled one of the 1960's with the best of it's latter psychedelic years after making three and giving away the other two I've compiled the perfect one. Songs like Paint it black, White Rabbit, Eight Miles High, Time of Season-you get the idea

Now I'm off to another awesome decade for music the 1970's. 

So far I'm thinking.

Bad Company-Rock and Roll Fantasy

Bad Company-Shooting Star

Aerosmith-Dream on

Free-All Right Now

Fog Hat- Slow Ride

Kansas-Carry on my wayward son

Suggestions from those who grew up in the era-Rock and for the 90's popish rock is fine that was a good decade for that. 

I know the 80's one will have Rush-Tom Sawyer Tom Petty Free Falling but that's next the 70's must come first now that I've 

And the 90's one
Nirvana 
The Spin Dr's 
Third Eye Blind


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 21, 2008)

needs some Sabbath (something off master of reality (1971)...maybe into the void or sweet leaf)

also needs some Floyd...something in their "popular" era, which was the 70's, a couple tracks off Meddle, Dark Side of The Moon, or Wish You Were Here

maybe some bob marley if thats ur thing

oh yeah some Zeppelin too

for 80's you need some Dio, HOLLLLLY DIVVVVER!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Dec 22, 2008)

It sounds like you are picking tracks off of guitar hero.... 
Like someone else mentioned, you need Pink Floyd. And not The Wall. You need Atom Heart Mother, Meddle, and Obscurred by Clouds. Also, throw on some Neil Young. Neil Young is the man. You could also use some Steven Stills, some Jethro Tull perhaps (Benefit, or This Was)... what about Jerry?? I think you mentioned the Byrds but dont forget how awesome the byrds are, they have lots of great material and so many different line ups.. Yes the Stones are great, but why not try songs other than Paint it black or sympathy? There are literally hundreds and hundreds of killer stones tracks.. speaking of stones check out the John Phillips cd with Keith on guitar and Mick doing back up vocals, its called Pussycat.. amazing. Rush is killer, Im all about the canadian power trio but Tom sawyer? awesome but throw on some tracks from Fly By Night or 2112. You know the faces? They are killer, before Rod Stewert turned gay... you should check them out, classic tunes... what about George Harrison All Things Must Pass?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 22, 2008)

you should definitely throw some WAR! on that cd, some sly and the family stone(skin Im in) rad tune!

Cream...they might be 60's tho.
oh yeah and you cant forget the one and only FRANK ZAPPA!!!


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheech Wizard said:


> It sounds like you are picking tracks off of guitar hero....
> Like someone else mentioned, you need Pink Floyd. And not The Wall. You need Atom Heart Mother, Meddle, and Obscurred by Clouds. Also, throw on some Neil Young. Neil Young is the man. You could also use some Steven Stills, some Jethro Tull perhaps (Benefit, or This Was)... what about Jerry?? I think you mentioned the Byrds but dont forget how awesome the byrds are, they have lots of great material and so many different line ups.. Yes the Stones are great, but why not try songs other than Paint it black or sympathy? There are literally hundreds and hundreds of killer stones tracks.. speaking of stones check out the John Phillips cd with Keith on guitar and Mick doing back up vocals, its called Pussycat.. amazing. Rush is killer, Im all about the canadian power trio but Tom sawyer? awesome but throw on some tracks from Fly By Night or 2112. You know the faces? They are killer, before Rod Stewert turned gay... you should check them out, classic tunes... what about George Harrison All Things Must Pass?


I've never played guitar hero actually I know what it is but I've based them off of records that I own however I don't own a record player. 

The latest video game system I've played was a super nintendo.


----------



## Willie North (Dec 23, 2008)

Cant for get Jefferson Airplane!


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 23, 2008)

NomadicSky said:


> I've never played guitar hero actually I know what it is but I've based them off of records that I own however I don't own a record player.
> 
> The latest video game system I've played was a super nintendo.


I think he means that your tracklist sounds like the playlist from a classic rock station

good music but the artists have much better, less overplayed songs


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 23, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> I think he means that your tracklist sounds like the playlist from a classic rock station
> 
> good music but the artists have much better, less overplayed songs


Ah, yes that's what I was going for. 

They haven't been overplayed to me they are hit songs for a reason. 

Still I see your point.


----------



## wat12 (Dec 23, 2008)

dude you got coo bands but gay songs...

for 70s ill give you some bands and like 2 songs..that are cool while getting high..

crosby stills nash and young- almost cut my hair and woodstock

pink floyd- saucerful of secrets and echoes

the eagles- witchy woman and hotel california

led zeppelin- going to california and boogie with stu

king crimson- 21st century schizoid man and epitaph

neil young- out on the weekend and words

theirs more but yea...im preety sure youll like these songs man


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 23, 2008)

why would you ever put echoes on a mix cd it's long as shit and half of it is just ambience

a saucerful of secrets is pretty long too

King Crimson...damn haven't listened to them in forever...


----------



## wat12 (Dec 24, 2008)

because that song is fuckin awsome....i know its long but i think every part of it is good...and goes for saucer full of secrets too...the live version though the album one was preety gay


----------



## nickfury510 (Dec 24, 2008)

*free bird live version*


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 24, 2008)

wat12 said:


> because that song is fuckin awsome....i know its long but i think every part of it is good...and goes for saucer full of secrets too...the live version though the album one was preety gay


im just sayin, who wants to be cruisin around to the part from about 10 minutes to 18 minutes or whatever


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 24, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> im just sayin, who wants to be cruisin around to the part from about 10 minutes to 18 minutes or whatever



I can cut off the extra bs, I have a program that allows me to edit music.
I had to cut in a gadda da vida down.


----------



## autotek500 (Dec 24, 2008)

comfortably numb need I say more ????????????


----------



## Boneman (Dec 24, 2008)

Deep Purple
The Who
Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah Smoke on the water.


----------

